# Nunley Chittim/ Holden Roofing Ranch Bow Kill by Brett Holden!!



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Brett cannot keep internet long enough to upload pics so here is a few pics of his Bow kill this evening!! 
When we were on the boat this year I asked if he bow hunted he said "NO" that has not done it in 20 years but he might do it this year. 
He got this deer finally after trying on 3 hunts!:biggrin: 
He scores over 175 with a 11 inch drop!!!!
They are having a lot of fun so far with all the hunters down at the ranch.
Here you go!! 
Attached Images


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Awsome deer*

thats a true Beast. already checked the contest out there and that dude will take Archery Droptine Low fence easy. Congrats Brett. Post up that Video...We all know you video every shot...


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats Bret :brew:
I was wondering when you were going to take a stick to one of your monsters. Always up for a challenge. :work:


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice, thanks for the pics


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

WOW What a brute..Awesome buck..Congrats


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

woohoooo, that is a heck of a BUCK!!!!


----------



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

must be nice! what a hell of a deer! If I took a deer like that I`d quit huntin and take others


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Another one of our management hunters Got their buck this morning! Kerry took this nice 10 point hunting with my dad this morning. Congrats To ya Terry! This group of Roofing competitors have been a blast here the last few days! Brett


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Both are great deer. I'm curious about the black on the drop tine. What is the story behind that?


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Dried velvet that didn't get rubbed off, most bucks with long drops like his have that...


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks...
We'll there ya go. I don't know, cause I've never killed a drop tine buck!! LOL


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome looking Bucks.. Everyone's dream!! Congrats!


----------

